
Embedding a Web Browser in Emacs - fogus
http://www.haxney.org/2009/08/its-alive.html
======
keyist
Heh, from stevey's [http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/04/xemacs-is-dead-
long-...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/04/xemacs-is-dead-long-live-
xemacs.html) :

 _"If Emacs can't find a way to evolve into (or merge with) Firefox, then
Firefox or some other extensible browser is going to eclipse Emacs. It's just
a matter of time. This wouldn't be a bad thing, per se, but there's a good
chance it would be done poorly, take forever, and wind up being less
satisfying than if Emacs were to sprout browser-like facilities."_

Round one to Emacs, then.

~~~
mcav
Reminds me of Bespin...

------
christopherdone
I've wanted and want this feature so hard it's unreal. It's also based on
Webkit which is amazing because it is the most ACID-compliant browser last I
checked, supports JavaScript, Flash, all the usual horrible-but-necessary-for-
getting-most-sites-to-work bobbins. All I want in my life is to be able to
control Webkit with my keyboard inside Emacs buffers. I think the only logical
step is to start work on this project.

------
dryicerx
Excellent, now I never have to leave emacs ever again

------
IsaacSchlueter
Every application attempts to expand until it can browse web pages. Those
programs which cannot so expand are replaced by ones which can.

 _—<http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/Z/Zawinskis-Law.html> _

------
ajb
Heh. This is the exact inverse of something I have been thinking about - an
elisp bytecode interpreter in javascript. IE, run emacs in your browser;
although it would take a lot more than the bytecode interpreter to get that
far - one would have to reimplement enough of the C portion of emacs in
javascript to get it working.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
ever use conkeror?

~~~
ajb
No. I'll check it out, thanks.

------
silentbicycle
emacs-w3m is also quite good, provided you're on Unix.
(<http://emacs-w3m.namazu.org/>)

Edit: It's a _text-mode_ web browser.

~~~
fogus
It is good, but the OP talks about embedding a graphical web browser not a
text-based one.

------
ptomato
Not _in_ emacs as such, though very similar as far as interface, keybindings,
etc. is Conkeror (<http://conkeror.org/>). Still missing some needed features,
notably screen-splitting, but overall quite usable.

------
habitue
This was actually the first application I thought of when I first heard about
uzbl. I'm wasn't knowledgeable enough with elisp etc to implement it myself,
but I'll definitely be following this project closely.

------
cesare
rms wouldn't approve
([http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.misc/134252/focus=1...](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.misc/134252/focus=134979)).

;-)

~~~
utku_karatas2
lol, intrigued me about his daily usage and found
(<http://www.stallman.org/stallman-computing.html>)

------
almost
Absolutely awesome. Waiting for the patched Emacs to download now (the ability
to embedd arbitary x windows in Emacs is in itself pretty damn cool) and
playing with Uzbl, it's damn cool. Right now the only two apps I use most days
are Emacs and Firefox, maybe it's time for Firefox to give in :p

------
roamzero
Is uzbl windows-friendly or is it unix only? There are people that use Emacs
outside of a unix/linux environment you know :p I wonder if something like
this would be possible with Firefox.

~~~
Dobbs
The last I heard is that Uzbl is currently unix-only. It is very possible that
it will eventually become portable, or at the very least work under cygwin.

------
altxwally
Absolutely fantastic.

